# Do you see any issue with a home backing onto a farmhouse/barn?



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

We purchased a lot that backs on to a farmhouse with a vacant barn in the immediate vicinity. Our place does not back onto the barn directly but it's close (see attached pics).

Long story short, we went back and forth on this and decided to pull the trigger for different reasons. Now that the house is near the completion stage, my wife is having mixed feelings about the barn. Here are the pros and cons the way I see it

*Pro:* 

- Our new home is located in a premier community. I have always believed that you can buy the crappiest house in the best neighbourhood and you still make money. Location is everything in real estate.

- At least we don't have a rear neighbour in the immediate vicinity. If you look at the first picture, you will see the neighbour's home is set well into the back. There are tall hedges separating that property and ours. The builder will also put in a living fence.

- I don't believe the barn will stay up for long. Either the builder will do something about it i.e. offering the farm owner some coins to bring it down or purchasing that piece of land outright or the farm owner may decide to do something about it. Whatever the case, it doesn't affect me but it sure affects my wife and here are the cons

*Cons*

- The lots backing directly onto the barn have still not been sold. It could be the economy, it could be the holidays and season (slower in the winter), or it could be the barn itself. My wife doesn't feel like she should be spending that kind of money to have a view of the barn in the back. Tough luck lol. 

- We have a neighbour to the left but nobody to the right at the moment. I don't have a problem with that, more privacy for us lol but my wife's concern (and it's a valid one) is when they start building a house there, it may affect our home in terms of vibrations and noise and dust. 

What's your take on this? Would you see any other issue with this particular location and setting? both from a real esate and personal enjoyment perspective.


----------



## Mall Guy (Sep 14, 2011)

Don't know what city/town you are in, but the edge of a larger city for sure. 

For now, enjoy the space . . . nice house BTW. However, you might want to check the zoning of the farmhouse property, perhaps you will be backing on to a future Tim Hortons, McDs or C store! Otherwise, future subdivision for sure.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Personally, I don't see why having a barn nearby would be a problem. I think it looks neat.

Regardless of all the concerns - you bought the place, so move in and hope it works out. You can always move again later on if necessary.

Next time - decide what you (or your wife) wants before buying.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

No rear neighbors is usually preferable. I'd rather the barn stay personally.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I'd be worry if the ''owner,farmer" that owns it decides to start using it again(if he has rights,i guess he would since he owns it)....His farm helpers or employees ect might be banging around in there @ 6am getting supplies ect or using power tools ects,have you ever seen or talked to the owner of the barn?or i guess you might get vandals hanging around it(teenagers)smoking cigs,maybe breaking a window and making it a club house or something,how polices it?your township i guess?


Completely unrelated but i noticed your master bedroom windows above your garage are way to close to your roof deck....your windows should be raised @ least a 1 ft up(maybe they are,but i can't see it)If that's the case i'd ask my builder about that)Im wondering where you live because national building code always requires you to have tyvek or building paper around your windows rough openings...looks like the windows are directly against your osb....sorry im a trades guy so i notices stuff right away...curious


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Donald, look closely, there is 1 foot of tar paper vertically below the window, hard to see as it blends in with the roof. But yeah where is all the tyvek/waterproofing around the windows.


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I found out from another board the *barn* may actually be a *quonset hut* (learn something new everyday!). We have not moved in yet so I haven't had a chance to talk to the owner (doesn't mean i can't do that now but we got stuff on our plate) but I will sure do so and try to gather some intel about that hut.

Here is a nice view of the whole thing from Googlemaps. You won't see our new place yet but imagine it backs right onto the white trailer. To me it's not a farmhouse per se, i mean there are people living there and they just happen to have a huge lot and a vacant barn/quonset hut.

My wife comes from a different background and she prefers to have houses at the back (or park or ravine but that ain't going to happen). Hopefully once the kitchen is in and the house resembles a home, she will go with the flow and agree with me this may not be too bad at all


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

If it is a vacant barn I don't know how it would affect your personal usage. Personally I think it gives the area a little personality.

Having said that, it is just a matter of time before it is developed. Is it still zoned for agriculture?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I would check into the road that separates the property from your backyard. I see another subdivision in the distance so subdivision or plaza seem to be the likely dispositions for the pictured property. The main downside will be the noise of building going on for another 10 years after you move in. Then maybe traffic noise.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

You bought a home backing onto what still appears to be farmland. Whether or not your spouse likes the look of a barn from your backyard is unimportant. You bought it with the knowledge the barn was there, and you can't change it or complain about it now. (Esthetically I think I might prefer looking at a barn to some of our tract house designs.)

I would be more worried about:
1. If is still zoned for farming, he could start keeping livestock there, or start running noisy farm machinery, and there would be nothing you can do about it;
2. If it is ripe for redevelopment, have you any idea what will be built there instead?


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Don't see an issue. I'd be more stressed by how close the other new place is to you and how close the place on the other side will be and the annoyance of all the future construction but that doesn't last forever. If you are in a great location then it is likely well worth putting up with everything.


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

Here's a better view that shows the barn/hut










Regarding the barn/hut/farmland behind our backyard, it is currently owned by a family. A little birdie told me the owners are still fairly young (possibly inherit the land from their parents). Our builder already approached them previously to see if they would sell their property and the answer was No. Nobody knows what happens moving forward so all i can do is enjoy it while it lasts.

I even asked a local realtor to stop by and offer his unbiased opinion. He does not see any issue with our property, nothing wrong with a bit of rural living in the back. Now if our house was to back onto the hut directly then it would be a concern from a resale perspective. 

Now the hard part is for me to convince my wife this is all good! Like i said she came from a different background where land is a premium and basically there is no such thing as barn or hut! It will take time but I think I can do it


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Just plant a couple columnar maples or, even better, english oak back in that corner in front of it.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Kind of late now anyways isn't it? I'm betting more noise etc will come. From the other 100 families and cars racing down the streets when the subdivision is complete. 

Not much you can do about it. As another poster said, that was there before you can't make them take it down etc.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

canabiz said:


> Here's a better view that shows the barn/hut
> 
> Now the hard part is for me to convince my wife this is all good! Like i said she came from a different background where land is a premium and basically there is no such thing as barn or hut! It will take time but I think I can do it


I have to admit that I have a hard time understanding how this scenario came to pass. Did your wife not go to the location of the your house when you purchased it?

If so, did she not notice the barn? 

I still can't understand what the problem with the barn is - would she be happier if there were houses there? 

I'm really scratching my head on this one.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

from the google photo it appears your new house is fronting on an unseen road to the left that runs at right angles to the road visible in the photo.

the farmhouse fronts on the visible road plus the goog photo reveals that the quonset hut structure is situated fairly deep within the farm property. It's not fronting on any road. It's not going to be demolished to build any convenience mini-shopping or gas station or macD.

the main farmhouse looks prosperous enough, so i for one think you're lucky indeed to have this farm plus its fields out back.

look at your next door neighbour. That house is cheek-by-jowl. Another house just as close is going to be built very soon on your other side.

why would you want to have rows of cookie-cutter new houses crammed in right behind you, when you already have - at least for a time - farm fields, trees & open sky.

it's true the quonset hut is not the prettiest thing in the world. But others have suggested you could plant a few tall trees in that corner of your backyard, & these would undoubtedly mask the view very nicely.

lastly, you mention that the grapevine tells you the farmers are young. How do you suppose they have been feeling, when suddenly this noisy crowded subdivision sprouts up on the perimeter of their property. Ten to one says (i tend to know a lot of farmers & country dwellers) they are not happy about this.

so far, it's appears that your attitude towards their perfectly-acceptable farming operation is bristling with hostility. Perhaps if you could think about how you'll plant those pretty trees - perhaps a beautiful flowering crabapple, your wife could make jam with the tiny apples every summer - & how you'll try to get along with your farming neighbours, you might feel less irritable.

everyone i know who's ever lived in a country property has made an ace effort to get along with the farmers. It's not easy. Trust takes a while to develop.

but the rewards are magnificent. Farmers can & do things like this: plow your driveway in winter, watch out for your property if you're away, sell you fresh milk, eggs & cream, sell you organic produce straight out of their garden, load you up with extra rhubarb, lettuce, pumpkins & squash in a bumper year, give you advice & sometimes even help with your car/truck/washing machine/garden/foundation/repairs.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice post on some of the unconsidered positives HP.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

It would be tough to be the farmer/family....they have probably had free rien on the land for decades and most likely it dates back a ways.The developer is ''smoking" them out and one thing about old school farm familys there stubborn and pride filled.....they might be playing hardball just for the sake they feel attacked.On the other hand they might be playing tactical and each year that passes they are holding out because they know the developer increases there offer.(mini lotto ticket)he might be sitting on 2 lots worth a 100k each.

Too bad you did'nt know the story.The guy in the white house behind him,i'd maybe swing by his house and ask him what the score is,house looks a few years old....he probably has a in on the situation....i would'nt listen to the builder/developer about because they won't tell you what's going on even if they did.

On a side note,when mom aint happy nobody is lol...i hope for your sake your wife likes it lol.....farmer or not you may have a for sale sign up quicker than anything lol


----------



## diharv (Apr 19, 2011)

Think about how the farm owners must feel. Their view has been completely destroyed. Country living turns into suburban nightmare!


----------



## DanFo (Apr 9, 2011)

Ahhh..city folk...Clearly this is not a Farm..though it might have been one a long time ago...it's a two acreish lot that's now surrounded on every side by a new subdivision ( if you look at the one picture all three sides are housed in now). The lot won't be big enough to house livestock or even grow crops outside of a big garden, hopefully the home owner kept it listed as agricultural because his property taxes on that lot will be a smitten compared to all the new houses shoe horned in on apparently tiny lots around him. Your wife shouldn't worry at all and like the others said plant some trees or a tall cedar hedge to cover up the sightline if it's that bothersome. I think your new neighbour is sitting on a goldmine if they ever choose to sell in the future since they have the biggest lot in a new sub division but they are probably not in hurry unless a retarded number gets tossed their way.


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

Four Pillars said:


> I have to admit that I have a hard time understanding how this scenario came to pass. Did your wife not go to the location of the your house when you purchased it?
> 
> If so, did she not notice the barn?
> 
> ...


Mike, like I said in the my original post, we went back and forth on this one and decided to buy after much debate and considerations, due to many factors.

As you can tell from my various posts, I personally don't have any problem with this whatsoever. My wife felt a bit let down after our recent framewalk, seeing the 3 lots backing directly onto the hut still have not been sold and yes you are right, strange as it may sound, she would be happier if there were houses there instead of the hut. 

She is a new Canadian and it takes time to get educated and get used to things you didn't see growing up. Everyone is entitled to his/her opinions and I always respect hers but we have to look at the big picture and it's my job to separate the facts from the emotions. Not to paint everybody with a broad stroke but Stephen Hawkings recently said women are the biggest mystery to him and I tend to agree with that 

Yes I know the feelings of the folks living right behind us, they probably are not too happy seeing the subdivisions encroaching on their property and way of life. Thanks for bringing up some excellent points, HP, but I don't feel any hostility towards them, quite the contrary. We have always been good neighbours wherever we go and this will not be an exception (if we stay here long enough).

The reason I made this thread is I want to gauge your opinions regarding resale value and get some more ammunitions to convince my wife! So far the general consensus is there should no problem with resale (could be better because there's no rear neighbours) and I now have more reasons to get her fully convinced. Thanks guys.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

I was going by the Google streetview, which seems to be out of date. Looking at the other photos, it does look like the only thing remaining of the "farm" is an acreage with a house and an accessory building, now surrounded by the subdivision. I wouldn't worry about it. If they ever sell, someone will either put more cookie-cutter houses on it (which should please you wife for some strange reason); or an estate home, which certainly wouldn't reduce property values.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

canabiz perhaps you have been "good neighbours" in the past but this is not how you are starting out in the new situation.

you don't seem to recognize the rights of the farmers whose property lies behind your backyard. You refer to them at all times as if they were sub-humanoids with no existence other than to barter over whether they will or will not demolish the quonset hut to your liking.

you say you "don't believe the barn will stay up for long." But how would you know. It's their business, not yours.

next you say that "either the builder will do something about it [the quonset hut] i.e. offering the farm owner some coins to bring it down or purchasing that piece of land outright or the farm owner may decide to do something about it."

coins ? because the sub-humanoids in the farmhouse are not entitled to anything better than coins thrown to beggars ? what are you thinking of.

some appropriate ways to behave would be to find out their names, drop in on the local historical society, look up the farm families who've long controlled this land, learn what crops they're growing - the quonset hut looks like a machine shed, not an animal barn, so this suggests a grain operation - patronize & get to know the village shopkeepers, even drive by the local cemetery to see who's buried there.

then the first time you meet them, don't even mention the quonset hut. 

otherwise, everything you're saying in your messages sounds disrespectful, manipulative & overly-forceful to the farmers.

lastly, it crosses my mind that your story has possibly very little or nothing to do with your wife. Wherever she comes from, for sure there are farms in that country & for sure she's heard of farming. Is it possible that you yourself are just having first-home-buyer-fright-itis.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

canabiz said:


> Mike, like I said in the my original post, we went back and forth on this one and decided to buy after much debate and considerations, due to many factors.


I guess the part I have a hard time understanding is why you bought even though it sounds like your wife didn't want the place.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Thought crosses my mind re;farmer,you might learn he has been piecing off the whole developnment for the last 5 yrs and has made a mint.....maybe we should'nt feel sorry for the farmer lol.....good ole jed klampet..

Id be curious how big your property is and what you paid for the lot?if you'd share...


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

*pie* You made many (incorrect) assumptions about me. Many posters have offered insightful suggestions, including you but you are the only one who seems to spin this into a rural vs. urban way of life. I am not interested in engaging in personal attacks or wrongful accusations. I have not been on the forum for a while but if this is how you like to stir the pot and point fingers, i would respectfully ask you to take a step back to remember that is not what this forum is all about.

*Mike*, we didn't regret buying the place, my wife would obviously like to see the 3 lots backing onto the hut sold and developed to complete the community and to minimize the construction activities. 

*donald*, our lot is 40 ft x 130 ft. We paid a premium for it because it is located in a very good neighbourhood in Ottawa. It is also a lookout lot (basement windows above grade so there is a small premium for that). We are going to stay here for the long term.


----------



## colossk (May 11, 2011)

I think I'm in the minority here but to me there would be a real concern regarding resale value if you decide to sell down the road and that barn is still there.

I've bought and sold my residence 3 times in the last 6 years and when we were looking to buy a house there are a few things that would immediately disqualify the home in our eyes, even if everything else about the house was perfect.

[x] Backing on to railway tracks
[x] Backing on or located on Major Street/intersection
[x] Backing on or close to one of those massive hydro pole towers
[x] Backing on to a school (even thou I have 3 kids)
[x] Backing on to any kind of eyesore (ie: ugly metal barn).

Technically you are not backing on to it but it's close enough for me to immediately disqualify it. I've had my realtor take us to homes where I wouldn't step foot inside because of the list above.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks,that's a fairly deep lot.I don't think you have a lookout thou(not that it matters!)Lookout lots are typically a full basement that has fullsize doors and windows @ the rear of the house...usually lookouts back onto man made lakes ect built by the developer.Looks like you have a "standard cabover with a regular full basement".Im looking in winnipeg right now for a lot and was curious what ottawa prices were....winniprg rural lots are running for about 75-90...In city 100+.


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

colo, thanks for your feedback. That's what I am here for, to hear both sides of the fence. Does the location of the neighbourhood change your perspective in anyway?

Any reasons you would not want to back to a school? possible vandalism and noise?

I took some more pictures today in the a.m. Hope you guys have a clearer picture (pun intended).

1. The quonset hut (i really should stop using the word *barn*) in its winter beauty










2. Distance from our new home and the quonset hut










3. Distance from the other corner lot and the quonset hut (closer than us)










4. Distance between our new home and our immediate neighbour (6 feet so it's pretty tight but wait until you see some more pictures below)


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

5. Looking at our new home, the quonset hut and the property on that piece of land. An updated version of the Googlemaps picture I posted earlier, if you will










6. The property that has the quonset hut is practically bordered all on sides by other subdivisions, except one side that has the road










7. You want to talk about detached homes so tightly-knit together? Check out the one below from Mattamy. And yes, these are 3 single homes.










8. Another Mattamy new build in the same area


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

In form (and probably original function) it is a barn. it just isn't being used as one anymore.

Stricty speaking I think "Quonset" should refer to a pre-engineered metal building, made of corrugated steel panels, with a roof shape that is cylindrical. But the term seems to be loosely applied now to various pre-engineeered clear-span buildings with a variety of roof/wall shapes. I think this particular shape is called a "curved A-frame", but I can't find a current reference to confirm this.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

This is in Ottawa? Looks pretty remote... Hmm I'll have to take a look to see the exact location.

I'm a little confused about Ottawa real estate right now. Singles are impossible to sell but builders are still building them like hot cakes.

Matamy is horrible, not ony are the houses a foot apart the build quality is very poor. Be glad you didn't buy one.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

What are those houses going for in matamy?Looks about 1650sqft.....are they over 350k?for those models?


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Donald that's about right for a starting price.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Always interesting what things are going for.I'm looking to build in winnipeg shortly.I don't know what it's like in ottawa but now that im really looking it's almost cheaper to do a new build than to buy an existing.

We have homes here built in the 50/60s,need work,bungalo,1200sqft,mature neighboorhoods fetching 230-250k....nothing special about them @ all,you got to act fast too.......I think winnipeg and saskatchewan are 2 provinces that are not even close to a bubble yet.(not that there top of the list in canada for choice,relaize that)...were about the same as ottawa it would seem thou for new tract homes in sub-divisions.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

It always seems cheaper on the surface but I'm not sure it really is.

Most new homes do not come with A/C so add that, then fencing then landscaping, window coverings etc things add up. Did the new home thing twice, third house we bought complete with everything, so nice to move it and not have a list of things to do,


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

good point!i hear you,my last house was new and I know what you mean.also with the new house the pressure is on to go get new furniture and a flat screen to round things off because how can't you..lol.


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

jamesbe said:


> This is in Ottawa? Looks pretty remote... Hmm I'll have to take a look to see the exact location.
> 
> I'm a little confused about Ottawa real estate right now. Singles are impossible to sell but builders are still building them like hot cakes.
> 
> Matamy is horrible, not ony are the houses a foot apart the build quality is very poor. Be glad you didn't buy one.


james, yes the areas in question is in Barrhaven. Communities include Half Moon Bay (Mattamy and Tamarack-built) and Stonebridge (Monarch and Uniform-built). Just 5 years ago, this would be considered the *boonies* but times are a changing.

I would be hesitant to say *singles are impossible to sell* because there are many factors affecting resale value, as we are all aware. Location, price, conditions all play a part in it. People who buy singles tend to have families and want to settle down in 1 area for quite a while so there will always be a market for that.

The builders are not going to build houses for the sake of building houses and leaving them unsold. I tend to believe they have some pretty sharp folks working for them who can *forecast* where and when they should build. They are obviously well-connected, politically speaking, as the City of Ottawa (can't speak about other cities but I would imagine it's not much different) keeps doling out permits like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

canabiz said:


> *Mike*, we didn't regret buying the place, my wife would obviously like to see the 3 lots backing onto the hut sold and developed to complete the community and to minimize the construction activities.


That's great to hear. I think I misinterpreted your original post. I thought your wife was having second thoughts to the point of not wanting to move in or wanting to sell it etc.


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

I think the bigger issue is when they decide to sell the remaining property. You could end up with a strip mall/doctors office behind your house. At that point you'll be wishing for the "out building" to be back.


----------



## RoR (Jan 18, 2012)

I think it's great - I wouldn't put up a fence and would try to be friends with the farmer so my kids could play in his yard too. 

Does he grow anything? Local food is way better than the grocery store. I would probably be a very annoying neighbour to a farmer asking gardening/food questions all the time


----------



## Mall Guy (Sep 14, 2011)

I think we established it's not a farm, likely the farm house left after the sale to the housing developer - 2 acres tops. Like how you think though. More likely part of the golf course then a farm !!!


----------



## RoR (Jan 18, 2012)

Missed the it's not a farm part - I would also try and see who does own it, and what your chances are on buying it if it's not owned by the developer. Why not have a huge yard in the city.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

what's difficult to understand is that the op lives in the area & the story of this real estate development on a landmark farm has been all over the newspapers for more than 12 years.

what is going to happen to the metal shed is already well-known. What's unusual is that a new home buyer in the development would publish this long brooding illustrated story about obsession over it.

please make nice, mister op, & stop stalking the innocent farmer. He's done nothing wrong. His metal shed is legal. Stop invading his privacy with your frequent photo ops of his farm, his property, his outbuildings & surrounds. Stop publishing these photographs without his permission. Adding derogatory cutlines makes the situation worse.

it would probably also be a bad idea to offer him some "coins" to demolish the structure. If you knew how many times over he could buy & sell you, you would faint.

and no, nobody is going to be able to buy the property.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Nice! Links to stories in papers?


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

Pie, post links to stories like James said, I am currently with my mom for her chemo treatment but will respond to your baseless and defamatory accusations when I get home. Boy did I ever touch a nerve when I created this thread.


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

pie, I intentionally ignored your previous post as I did not find it worth my time to respond to your incorrect assumptions and baseless accusations. 

You seem to know more than you let us on so I feel the time is right to address some of your questions and concerns. 

First off: Everyone knows who I am in this story. I am the owner of a property backing onto the *farm* in question. You seem to know an awful lot about the owner of that piece of land. It is only fair that you disclose what kind of relationship you have with said owner. It is your right to remain silent but if you do, it shows what kind of person you really are, throwing around assumptions and accusations behind the computer keyboard.

Now to address some of points you brought up.

1. How do you know how many years I have lived in the area and why do you assume I know the story about the farmhouse?

2. Why do you think *what happens to the metal shed* is already well-known? I did not know anything about that metal shed so please educate me if you are so inclined. I bet you the rest of the posters here also don't know either.

3. Why do you assume I have an *obsession* over the metal shed? I posted some questions and took some pictures to make it easy for people to comment and you call this an *obsession*? 

4. Why do you think I don't have a right to take pictures around my property? You talk about your buddy's property, the farm, the surroundings and completely ignore my rights. I did not invade anyone's privacy, I simply wanted to update the Googlemaps snapshot and provided a clear picture of MY surroundings to make the discussions more meaningful and relevant.

5. Why do you think he has more money than me and can *buy me many times over*? I did not create this thread to engage in personal accusations and slandering so give your head a shake, pie. I know you are generally a solid poster and I have been extremely disappointed in some of your comments. 

6. Why do you think I *stalk* the farmer when you yourself seem to be completely obsessed over this and continue to *stalk* me with baseless accusations and incorrect assumptions?

I have asked the moderators here (FrugalTrader and CanadianCapitalist) to have a look at this thread and if they think I have been out of line in any slightest way and violate the code of conduct of this forum, they are more than welcome to lock this thread or even suspend my privileges here.

You have no rights to judge me, pie. Shame on you.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

wbiz you are making a fool of yourself.

what you have done is illegal.
harassment.
invasion of privacy.
vilification of a neighbour's property for no reason.

you have no right whatsoever to stalk, to spy on, to photograph for publication in public forums, to publish disparaging remarks about, or to hold up to scorn and ridicule in any manner whatsoever, any aspect of your neighbour's entirely conforming and lawful property.

it is your repeated publishing of numerous photographs of his property only, together with derogatory text, that constitute the offence. These photographs serve to precisely identify both the property and the neighbour.

may i be clear about one thing. It would have been somewhat acceptable had you taken a few photographs to show privately to your friends or consultants. It would also have been acceptable had you appeared in a public forum like cmf forum and complained, in text only, about your neighbour's property, being careful not to publish photographs or any other detail that could identify the neighbour or his property.

where you crossed the line is that you took numerous photographs, on at least two separate occasions, some specifically and solely of his house and outbuildings; and then you published these photos, with derisory comments, in a public media, namely, the internet.

internet law concerning the media is a fast-growing field. Surprisingly, in the few short years that internet jurisprudence has been building, courts have frequently found that wrongful internet publication is far more harmful and far more heinous than ever were the traditional newspaper, radio or television media.

publishers of defamatory or offensive material are also liable. The moderators of this forum, for example, could also be charged in any action your farm neighbour might wish to bring. In an ideal world, they would have examined this thread and removed the offensive photographs.

as for your numbered comments, I do find them trivial, but I shall be glad to attempt to reply.

1) I never stated how many years you have lived in the area. If you would kindly look at my message you will see that it simply says you live in the area.

2) 99.9% of all home buyers carry out in-depth research on properties they wish to buy. They ask questions, look up historic and future development plans and resolve all problems before signing the deal. Many parties in this thread have already expressed astonishment that you failed to do this. If you had carried out your due diligence properly, you would have found answers to most of your questions and you would have known what will happen to the farm property next door.

3) as a good reporter, I am careful about language. I believe the word "obsession" is the only word that accurately describes the wrought-up state of mind in which a person would repeatedly stalk, photograph, post, engage realtors to come and consult, re-photograph, re-post and fret about nothing more than a harmless farm shed lying 100 metres away in another lot.

4) the issue is not the right to take photographs of one's own property. The issue is stalking, peering into, invading the privacy of, focusing uniquely upon, taking photos uniquely of another citizen's private residence and outbuildings. Then making matters dramatically worse by publishing these in a public media.

perhaps i could make things crystal clear by saying that most homeowners, upon discovering a stranger lurking repeatedly on the edge of their lawn, photographing their residence and outbuildings, would promptly call the police.

as for the moderators, I am happy that they might glance through this thread and I would like to gently remind them that they should have deleted the offending photographs from the getgo. Specifically, i mean the several photographs showing solely or uniquely the neighbour's house or any of his outbuildings. 

I would also like to mention to the moderators that this is not the first time I have seen slanderous or stolen material wrongfully published here in cmf forum. It is rare, but it does happen. Each time I find it deeply shocking, because legally the moderators, who are the publishers, bear as much responsibility as the offending posters themselves.

to end on a different note, I think that your new house is going to be extremely pretty. And the shed will be removed eventually. Although you may have to be patient for a while.


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't know whether I should laugh or cry after reading your post, pie. You never even answer my question or James' question about the farmowner and the shed. What gives? 

For once, I never publicly ridiculed the shed. It is not the best looking object, you admitted it yourself, another poster even call it an *eyesore* (I find it funny that you raged on and on about me but let others take a pass) but it resides on somebody else property and that's all she wrote. 

Like I said, I have asked FrugalTrader and CanadianCapitalist to come in here and take a look at what has happened. I will let them judge our actions and intentions, pie, as you clearly have overstepped your boundary and continue to twist my words and try to blow things out of proportions. Let me ask you this, if what I did was so offensive, disrespectful and insulting, why aren't other posters complaining or reporting my post to the moderators?

Again give your head a shake, pie.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

you are joking, right. No one is going to offer information to an angry & offensive person.

bottom line is you have attacked your neighbours with slander in the media. You have identified them with several photographs in the media. They could sue you.


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

So long as the photos were taken from public property, or the OP's land, no laws have been broken.

Unless the OP has actually published an article, broadcast a video or recorded piece of audio or even perhaps a blog, then there isn't anything in the "media." A (may I point out, private) message board does not constitute the media. While you could make that argument in court, and perhaps win, the comments would have to be far more outrageous than they actually have been.

Further to that point, while making a mountain out of a mole hill, the OP hasn't actually said anything slanderous.

If you want humble, I could libel you, so you get a better sense of what it actually takes.

Here we go: "I Trevor Thompson, know that the poster known as humble_pie, blows goats. I have proof."

There you go, that's libel. Actually it isn't yet. What you need to do now is prove the statement false, then you have to prove the statement caused harm, either personally or professionally, then you need to prove that I made that statement without doing the necessary research to back it up.

By the way, slander is if the offending material is published in some fleeting form, as by spoken words or sounds, sign language, gestures and the like.


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

That's alright crazy, I can handle this misguided young buck. He talks the tough game but can't back anything up. If he doesn't fit the definition of a forum troll, I don't know what is. I've been a member here for a few years and other places for longer than that, this stuff doesn't faze me, just gave me some good chuckles. 

Going to see some bricks in the front soon, and yes Mr. *Good Reporter* I made sure I didn't capture anything that belongs to the neighbour in the back, this time around


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

Guys, just a quick update to this thread: The barn/shed/Quonset hut/whatever you call it has been brought down!

I drove by our new place today to check on the progress, like I always do every Saturday morning, and I couldn't believe my eyes! Needless to say, we are ecstatic and the office confirmed the 3 lots backing on to said shed have been sold! (We ran into the family who bought one of those lot while touring the model house but I digress)

Happy ending after all 

It's a beautiful foggy spring morning! Sorry I couldn't resist taking a picture for our memories.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

canabiz said:


> Guys, just a quick update to this thread: The barn/shed/Quonset hut/whatever you call it has been brought down!


It's beyond me why you'd rather look at a bunch of new houses vs an old barn, but I'm not the one who is living there. Congrats - it's sounds like your worries about the purchase are gone.


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

Awesome! Instead of nobody watching you eat breakfast, sit/play/work in the backyard or walk around naked in your bedroom, you'll now have three families! Sweet! Big win! Go team! Maybe they'll have screaming kids, or a barking dog!


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

lots of sarcasm in this thread, lol.

I know eventually the barn will go down and even if it doesn't, the lots will still get sold, it's just a matter of time. May as well get it over with quickly and have the builder complete the street and move on. 

Just a pragmatic look at things I guess.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

yup, told you upthread the metal shed would be taken down.

there's more news that you should know. I'd share, but you are way too princess.

btw they are not farmers.


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

humble_pie said:


> yup, told you upthread the metal shed would be taken down.
> 
> there's more news that you should know. I'd share, but you are way too princess.
> 
> btw they are not farmers.


You really need to have a long and hard look in the mirror before calling somebody else dramatic, humble_pie. I have noticed your tendency to sensationalize and blow things out of proportions. It still amazes me you are the only poster in this thread who found issues with what I posted but to each his own. Let bygones be bygones and let's enjoy the beautiful spring weather today!


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

do please read the thread. Plenty posters found issues w yr story.

btw how much referral money you talkin about ?


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

humble_pie said:


> do please read the thread. Plenty posters found issues w yr story.
> 
> btw how much referral money you talkin about ?


I understand if people have issues with me for not doing further research before dotting the i's and crossing the t's.

What I do take exception is when people incorrectly accuse or imply that I disrespect or insult the folks living behind us. That is the furthest thing from the truth. We don't know them, they don't know us, we are going to live here for at least the next few years and I fully plan to make ourselves good neighbours. Think about it, why would I want to aggravate people whom I will be crossing path with regularly? They did what was best for them regarding the shed and that's all she wrote, really.

Regarding the referral, Monarch offers $500 to existing Monarch homeowner if they refer a new buyer (it could be $1,000 at certain period of the year). The new buyer will also get $500 at closing. Not all builders in Ottawa offer this program so I thought I'd throw it out there in case anyone is interested.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

*Personally...*

I'd be more concerned about neighbourhood kids using it as a flop house...

But if that happens, you could probably get the city to order it's removal.


----------

